# May 2008 Member monthly Giveaway.



## Jim (Apr 26, 2008)

This will be the first month with the new way of picking the winner. If you have no idea, *read this:* https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2898

Mays winner will receive a Megabass BabyGriffon in MAT-TIGER color. :shock: 

*Manufacturers link:* https://www.megabassusa.com/Baby%20Griffon.htm

*Find me another site that gives away Megabass lures, I dare you! 8) *

You have up until 6PM on the last day of the month to enter.

Pick a number between 1 and 349. Closest number wins. Drawing will be held at some point after 6PM on April 30, 2008


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 26, 2008)

281


----------



## SMDave (Apr 26, 2008)

273


----------



## captclay (Apr 26, 2008)

296


----------



## Popeye (Apr 27, 2008)

212


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 27, 2008)

*18*


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 27, 2008)

its gotta be my membership number #72!!!!!!!!!!!! =D>


----------



## DahFISH (Apr 27, 2008)

*119*


----------



## Nickk (Apr 27, 2008)

116


----------



## Zman (Apr 27, 2008)

172

:shock: Awesome crank! Very cool Jim.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Apr 27, 2008)

126


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 27, 2008)

89 please and thank you.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm gonna go with 333


----------



## shinerman77 (Apr 27, 2008)

i'll go with 1


----------



## redbug (Apr 27, 2008)

156 for me thanks jim


Wayne


----------



## Zum (Apr 27, 2008)

not sure if I'm aloud to play...but if I am
I pick 46


----------



## phased (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll take 113 please.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll say 316 [-o<


----------



## Gamefisher (Apr 27, 2008)

78


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 27, 2008)

*26*


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 27, 2008)

7


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry everyone, 84 will be the winning number.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Apr 28, 2008)

3


----------



## DONTHELEGEND (Apr 28, 2008)

158


----------



## Bubba (Apr 28, 2008)

137 [-o<


----------



## shamoo (Apr 28, 2008)

Shamoo says 1 #-o


----------



## natetrack (Apr 28, 2008)

69, my football number.


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 28, 2008)

44 again.


----------



## greenriverman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

151


----------



## slim357 (Apr 28, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Shamoo says 1 #-o


I think you might need to change as shinerman77 has already choosen 1, has anyone said 123 if not thats my number.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 28, 2008)

He can have #1 as well, As a matter of fact, you can all change your numbers to #1. Then I'll take #2 and unless #1 is picked, I'll be closest and win.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 28, 2008)

2......... lol jk umm how bout... 57 my old jersey number. aka. (Heinz 57) haha


----------



## ejones1961 (Apr 29, 2008)

243


----------



## muskie man (Apr 29, 2008)

242


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 29, 2008)

100


----------



## trerick (Apr 30, 2008)

192


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 30, 2008)

346. Hope its wright. I could use another crank.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe I'm going nuts, but I distinctly remember posting one of the first couple of numbers on this givawaY when it started. Can't find it now???? Oh well, let's try 277 if it is open..


----------



## Cubman (Apr 30, 2008)

251, thanks!


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2008)

*And the Eligible Winner is trerick (192). * 

Congrats man! Pm me your address and I will get the lure out to you!

Please read the Rules guys! (first post & Link) That way there are no issues in the future.


----------



## snowboardinmn (May 1, 2008)

89


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2008)

snowboardinmn said:


> 89



:LOL2:


----------



## wartoys (May 17, 2008)

I'll try 135,thank you


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 18, 2008)

wartoys said:


> I'll try 135,thank you




Wartoys - Welcome aboard, I urge you to read this thread from the *beginning*


----------



## Popeye (May 18, 2008)

If we get do-overs I want 184


----------



## seaarc (May 26, 2008)

I'll take *67*


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2008)

seaarc said:


> I'll take *67*


 :shock:


----------



## ACarbone624 (May 26, 2008)

:roll: ](*,) :- =; =; =; The contest is over!


----------



## Popeye (May 26, 2008)

But i still want 184 8)


----------

